# Vale do Iguassu « 27L



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup Aqua: 
35 x 26 x 30 = 27L

Filter: 
Canister Boyu Ef-05

Light: 
2 Pl 25wts LDD Phillips

Substrato: 
Sand 
Laterita + Seachem flourite black

CO2: 
1 buble 1 second

Fauna: 
- Paracheirodon Simulans 
- Neocaridina sp. Red Crystal 
- Potimirim Glabra

Flora: 
Echinodorus Tenellus 
Blyxa Japonica 
Rotala Wallichii 
Weeping moss 
Eleocharis Minima 
Callitriche stagnalis 
Anubia nana petit


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks stunning, Fabian! How about more shots; it is a bit hard to see from the downward right-oblique angle shot. Do you have a front shot by chance?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ahhh... come on... let us see the entire thing.... what a teaser!!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome back after a long time, Fabian. Like TG said, some more pictures please...

Also, how's your biotope doing? Any updates on the tank?


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice aquascape! wish my ten gal. looked like this....is urs acrylic??


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for comments.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

holy crap, is that water clear or wut! i feel like just dipping a cup in there and drinking some of it.....lol


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! What is the foreground plant? Is that Callitriche stagnalis?


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

chunkylover817:
hehhe sometimes i drink direct tank.

Tex gal:
Thank you. Yes that plant stagnalis i collect.
Sorry my english.


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful tank, are you going to let the Rotala in the back grow higher, or are you limiting its height? I think it will loko great when it gets taller. I really like the use of Callitriche stagnalis. It is a refreshing change from glosso and HC foregrounds. It seems darker greent to me than HC, but has a smaller leaf than glosso. 

Greg


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you use some kind of water polisher in the filter?


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

gsmitchell:
This exactly I am using rotalas in this height and trimming. The use of the stagnalis is different therefore is always seeing aquariums with hc or glossos and the leves you made right.
Thanks.

chagovatoloco:
hehhe almost. Thanks for comments.

More photos:


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice! I love your pictures! I could almost reach out and touch the shrimp!


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,

what a dreamlike tank...
Which camera do you use?

Johann


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nicely done. Love the top shots.


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

moy bonita pardon my spanish looks incredible!!


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

simply gorgeous!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Callitriche stagnalis is a beautiful plant! Why haven't I seen it before now?


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all comments.

jokosch:
I use a simple panasonic dmc -fz7

Nevermore:
Sorry i don't understand the question. But the stagnalis is a new plant used for foreground yet.

Other photos:


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, very nice tank


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

What snail specie is that? I've never seen it before!


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

i wish i could take pictures like that


----------

